# Pre Ordered The Transformer Prime



## jpp44345 (Jun 20, 2011)

Did it on Amazon. Can't wait!!! Anyone else thinking about getting this?


----------



## duckied (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah I put in my pre order also I hope it release soon I'm impatient lol but love this feeling of excitement


----------



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

Yep I pre ordered mine on tuesday. got home from work at 1145pm. Ordered at mid night, got up to go back to work a 0530, and had to double check my email to make sure I wasn't dreaming!!! I can't wait!

I hope we can get this going to help each other on here...


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Need a sub-forum for the prime.


----------



## erick0423 (Nov 26, 2011)

Deng I want one so bad I should've wait .. Santa please give me this for x mas lol

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## erick0423 (Nov 26, 2011)

Is docking station comes with the tablet when u need to pre order?or need. To buy it separately? Thanks for any input!
Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## erick0423 (Nov 26, 2011)

Can we use same casing or screen protector on prime from the old one? i was trying to look on amazon but they don't have that much selection yet. thanks for any input


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Do any of you already have the Transformer? I'm in the market for my first tablet. I've played around with the Transformer and have heard great things about it. I can't decide if forking over the extra $200 is worth the upgrade to the Prime. What do you guys think?


----------



## J_Dav1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Prime will definitely be worth it if you have the money to put on it. Every review I have seen has been giving high praise for nearly everything.

Sent from my BAMF'd 'bolt


----------



## Col. Kernel (Nov 20, 2011)

erick0423 said:


> Is docking station comes with the tablet when u need to pre order?or need. To buy it separately? Thanks for any input!
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


The keyboard/dock has a separate release date from the Prime itself. You will need to buy it separately for about $150.


----------



## gimlet72 (Jun 10, 2011)

I pre-ordered the tablet through jr.com. Today is the supposed release date but I have not heard anything and it still says its back ordered. Has anyone gotten any confirmation that it has been shipped?


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

I just received my tracking number from best buy!! Mine is on its way!!

Sent from my GNex Unicorn


----------



## trotondo (Jun 27, 2011)

wera750 said:


> I just received my tracking number from best buy!! Mine is on its way!!
> 
> Sent from my GNex Unicorn


Do you know when you ordered? I pre ordered mine on the 12/2 and mine says back ordered. Its supposed to be a Christmas present but it seems like that won't be happening now


----------



## J_Dav1 (Sep 20, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Need a sub-forum for the prime.


+1

Sent from my BAMF'd 'bolt
www.mobiletechview.com


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Need a sub-forum for the prime.


Yes, this would be nice. Hopefully we get a couple of developers on board.


----------

